# Master Patrolman



## obie49

Does anyone know of an agency that uses the title "Master Patrol Officer" and uses this position as a supervisor in the absence of a sergeant? If so, what insignia is worn on collar and/or sleeve, etc? Thank you.


----------



## topcop14

We don't have a master patrolman however the most senior officer on duty is the officer in charge in the absence of a sergeant. The OIC will get payed the same rate as a sergeant for the hours that they are in charge.


----------



## csauce777

I think most places that use it, wear corporal stripes.


----------



## Herrdoktor

We use Master Police Officer after 12 years of service. It's not a supervisory rank and is only for 'career development.' (benefits and higher pay essentally) MPOs are usually a squad's longest serving officers and have de facto rank over other guys.

A diamond under a single strip is worn on the sleeve. I can't find one on google imagine search.

edit: The closest thing I could find. A diamond instead of a star and no chevrons


----------



## cc3915

263 and Delta are "Master Patrol Officers". Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD

The geniuses in charge of my department, wanted to implement a two stripe insignia for a master
Patrolmen/Trainers (FTO)..
That shit went out the window when they realized that there would be a stipend involved. I FTO and my only perk is two hours of compensatory time per each training shift that I do. I am perfectly OK with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu

We have Master Baiters (someone had to do it).


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> 263 and Delta are "Master Patrol Officers". Haha


We're legends in our own minds.


----------



## Herrdoktor

LawMan3 said:


> Squad....God, I hate that word


----------



## 263FPD

LawMan3 said:


> Squad....God, I hate that word


Flashbacks? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

